# Henry Milnes Milling Machine Restoration



## Rhyolith

wallace and his Wadkin lathe (wadkin-rs-restoration-t109909.html) inspired me to make a thread specifically dedicated to my restoration attempts of my first large industrial machine. This kinda follows on from this thread: milling-machine-for-steam-engines-t108613.html?start=15 but all elements of the restoration will be covered here, will try to keep them in chronological order. 

Its a Toolroom vertical mill, dating from the 1940s-50s: http://www.lathes.co.uk/milnesmiller/

This is what it looked like when it first arrived in my workshop:



Henry Milnes Milling Machine by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Henry Milnes Milling Machine by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Henry Milnes Milling Machine by Rhyolith, on Flickr

First thing I did was wash it down with paraffin, rags, wire wool and wire brushes. Mainly just so I could see what was there! After that (which took a while) it looked like this:



Henry Milnes Milling Machine by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Henry Milnes Bradford by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Next started to examine it for mechanical issues. The first obvious issue was the table side to side movement was stiff, so started dismantling that.



Under the Bed by Rhyolith, on Flickr

This bearing was clearly stiff (possibly the problem) but I could not get into it without a specialised spanner for these nuts of a sort I have never seen before.



Table Drive Nuts by Rhyolith, on Flickr

I think the required tool is a "hook" spanner... anyway I found this on eBay recently which finally allowed for progress! 



Willaims Adjustable Hook Spanner by Rhyolith, on Flickr

That worked and the whole winding assembly is not in bits, I think the nuts where actually the problem, they were too tight. All the same the whole lot will be cleaned and re-lubricated before re-assmbly. 

That takes it to today, where I wanted to try and get at the winding mechanism for lifting the table, which is a tad stiff I think. Almost immediately I find a nut that needs another type of hook spanner... back to eBay :roll: 



Table Depth Adjuster by Rhyolith, on Flickr


----------



## AES

Very interesting Rhyolith. Those old bits of machinery were really good weren't they? But you've got some guts taking that lot on. Best of luck Sir, I envy you (I don't have the space), and admire your courage in taking that little lot on. All power to yer elbow mate. 

BTW, just trying to be helpful, but I think your "hook spanner" is more properly called a "C" spanner. (And if the "slots" in the nuts that the spanner actually locates into are round holes, like I THINK I see in your last pic, then the spanner is called a "Peg" spanner). Not nit picking, but having the correct name may help you a bit with t'internet searches.

AES


----------



## wallace

Very cool, I'm pleased I passed the bug on. That looks a lot more complicated than the stuff I do, take plenty of pics for future reference when your putting stuff back together.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Fortunately, I've had the innoculation.


----------



## MusicMan

Nice hunk of iron!


----------



## wallace

Phil you have to be careful because there are specific strains of the virus, I think I'm a carrier of the wadkinitis one


----------



## Rhyolith

Finally got an appropriate C Spanner/Hook Spanner/Pin Spanner (So many names for them!), so the second cranking assembly could come off.



R0000007 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

A winding wheel was in the way, so thats also come off.



Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr

The main lump still wouldn't slide off, so I started taking thing off to see what was holding it back. Removing the filthy gib strip confirmed it was the obvious thing. The power shaft for the table.



R0000007 by Rhyolith, on Flickr



R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Took a few bits off to look at what was going on where the shaft meets the table, not obvious way of disconnecting it. 



R0000007 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

I am going to have to have another look, but it might be a case of taking it off the other end (from the main body) . If anyone has anyone suggestions or spots anything, let me know  Think the manual would be useful right about now (hammer) 



Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr


----------



## DTR

Looking at that splined / telescopic joint on the drive shaft, is it possible the two halves just slide apart? I can't think of a reason why the two halves would need to be captured in normal use.


----------



## Rhyolith

Thats what I hoped but it wasn't coming, I might try pulling a bit harder.


----------



## wallace

Would it not come off if you remove that pinned collar at the end?


----------



## Rhyolith

There was a grub screw in there which I have removed. I cannot work out what its purpose was though as nothing seems to have got any looser. Mind there is a pin as well perpendicular to the grub screw, maybe it holds that? Will give it a tap.


----------



## Rhyolith

Finally got one of the pins out, they were quite stubborn!



Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr

As I suspected its filthy underneath, so given that a good paraffin rub.



Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Now I can finally get at the up down mechanism for the table, which is stiff (hence all this effort). I have taken off the plate covering it, turns out its just some angled gears and a thread, simple! 



Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr

The whole mechanism was covered in dried grease, so I have soaked it in paraffin too. 



Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Table by Rhyolith, on Flickr

I put the wheel back on to move it and its already feeling much better for the clean, think dirt was the problem. Will give it another go over before reassembly, mainly i want to make sure the nipples are clear for lube to get where it should.


----------



## Rhyolith

I am in two minds whether to re-paint it or leave it looking old, probably leaning sightly toward the latter.


----------



## AES

Coming along very nicely Ryolith. Like a couple of others I wondered why your couldn't just pull that splined drive shaft apart, but most importantly, you got there in the end, well done.

Isn't it "nice" how apart from being all gummed up with dried grease and general crud, it's clear that (perhaps) apart from a little wear here and there, the whole thing is going to be as good as new once you're done - easily capable of performing another lifetime of productive work. I think I mentioned it before, but I wonder what the inside of one of today's machines will look like when it's pulled apart after a 100 years?

If it was me, I deffo repaint it, but that's just me. I can quite understand why some people want to keep their old refurbished machines looking "clean but refurbished", but personally I'd like to "finish the job" by making it look all as near like "new" as possible. But as said, that's just a personal opinion.

Great work

AES


----------



## wallace

I find it hugely satisfying to get a problem solved, sometimes my favourite bit in doing a machine is taking it to bits


----------



## Rhyolith

I am still undecided about the painting. I do like my machines showing their age and due to the complexity of this machine painting it is going to be quite a task I think. I don’t really like pianting either there so much to get right for it to come out ok.

On the other hand I don’t like the peeling paint its covered in.


----------



## AndyT

How old is this machine? It looks pre WW2 to me. So in my book, it's a museum piece, lucky enough to be put into working order. It's not something young-ish but neglected. 

Most of the surface looks lovely. 
For instance, in this picture, 







it's only the bit above the name plate that is flaky. The rest has that nice old cast iron look.

I've only done a restoration job on one big bit of old machinery, my Barnes treadle lathe, as documented here. On that, the areas where there was no paint but there was the old black cast iron colour came up really nicely with just some boiled linseed oil. I thinned it a bit, brushed it on and wiped off the surplus. 

This shot shows an area on the headstock which had some remnants of flaked paint, where the oil has just toned down the scruffiness a bit - on the rest I think it looks ideal. 






Fresh paint on that would look like a toupee on a 70 year old.

Oil is also quick, cheap and easy, compared to painting.


----------



## Rhyolith

That oiling techique seems like a good compromise to me and I keep a generous stock of linseed. What did you thin it with? 

According to lathes.co.uk its 1940s - 50s http://www.lathes.co.uk/milnesmiller/
I would be interested to learn more, but thats the only reference I have found so far (thanks DTR).


----------



## TFrench

My dad has a lot of old stationary engines and BLO is his go to finish if there's still original paint to preserve.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyT

I thinned it with white spirit. You could use turpentine if you prefer.
Probably about 10% but I don't think it's critical.


----------



## Rhyolith

Now cleaning up all the parts for the table reassemble, my bench is now a sea of grease and paraffin :mrgreen: 



R0000018 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Also been checking all the oil points, the compressor was useful again (now with pressure gauge)! 



R0000018 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


R0000018 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

I plan to linseed up the table bits (the painted surfaces) and then reassemble. Hopefully it will all be a bit smoother for the clean.

I got some NUTO 32, once i have found a suitable oil can it will be unleashed on all the table parts :mrgreen:



R0000020 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


----------



## Rorschach

Coming along well.

Regarding painting, a nicely painted machine looks lovely, but it's an awful lot of work for no functional gain. Personally I just like to clean things up and oil them, tools are only painted for rust protection if wax/oil is not a good choice.


----------



## Rhyolith

I did a test coat with thinned linseed on the table mount. I am pretty happy with the look... if it ever drys! I think my weird environmental white spirit plus cold is hindering that.



R0000001 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

I have been trying this high pressure oil can on the nipples... it seems to work, though makes quit a mess! Might have find something that actually fits over the domes. 



R0000001 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


----------



## AndyT

Rhyolith":1yzmijym said:


> I have been trying this high pressure oil can on the nipples... it seems to work, though makes quit a mess! Might have find something that actually fits over the domes.



Isn't it wonderful, the way one old tool means you have to find another!


----------



## Rhyolith

I know, such a shame that


----------



## Rhyolith

Found an oil gun in a pile that works and has the correct fitting for the nipples! This is why hording stuff from car boots it a good thing :lol: :roll: 

As you can see it took me a few tries and spills to master it.



R0000012 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

All the bearings got a paraffin soak and clean and a grease up (found another grease gun with nice grease still in it). 



R0000012 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

All put back the depth adjuster it intoxicatingly smooth =P~ 



R0000012 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

The height one still is not perfect, might have to take that out again at some point... mind it does have to lift something like 50kg. 

Next the horizontal adjuster, which is probably the prettiest. Spent a while remembering how it all went together... then trying to get the lubricating pipes to work probably. The oil just came out then dribbled back down the outside of the pipe. Bending the ends so they faced down fixed that in the end.



R0000012 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


R0000012 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

With that all working I got a willing helper to get the table itself back in place (it weighs about a much as a small myford :shock: ). 

Now its finally all back together! And everything works notably smoother than before! 



R0000012 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Next I took a quick look at the gearbox and its oilers. What I found was an oily wonderland...



R0000010 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


R0000010 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

It all looks like it was put in yesterday :shock: So I think I will leave it alone... the oilers were great, like a cast iron cloud raining oil (literally like rain in there!). It comes from a load of little feeders at the top:



R0000010 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Having cleaned the little window at the top (which Initially thought there would a big oil tank behind), its only a big drip feeder that does from somewhere else, yet unknown where.



R0000017 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Considering that there was oil dripping is such quantity from the the top of the gearbox I think it must have a powered means of getting the oil to the top of the machine constantly (then letting it drip back through). No idea where this is yet.


----------



## TFrench

I'm guessing there will be a little piston type pump driven from a cam or gear somewhere in it! Lovely old machine.


----------



## MusicMan

Might even rely on the churning from the gears. There is such a thing as a gear pump.


----------



## Rhyolith

Think I'll take a closer look once the heads done to find out for sure.


----------



## Rhyolith

On to the head! 



R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

First thing was removing all the gubbins all over the head, including several parts than look a bit bodged to me... there function is also not clear. example:



R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Also I finally managed to free the little adjuster on the side (can be seen on the left of the head, top picture). 

With all that off I decided to start with the gearbox for the powered feed, which does not work at all. Pretty obvious why when I took the top off!



R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Least I know for sure what these gears are for now! 



R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

No sign of the shaft for the middle set though. Might have to attempt to make one one the myford at some point. Its not a system I see myself needing to might save that for when the rest is done. 

I was wondering if those weird extras were part of some lever system that engaged and disengaged the powered (there is a mechanism to this end with no clear way of triggering above the spindle in the powered gearbox). There is a lever in the spares box with no clear function which could be part of this, however there don't seem to be enough parts to make it work... (will photograph later). 

I also took a look inside the spindle housing.



R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

The grease in there looks to me to have a slight 'sparkle' which could be metal dust, so think I would like to replace all of it. Going to be hard to clean out I think.

Finally what sort of fitting is this? 



R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

I am thinking of getting an adapter of some sort suitable for smaller bits on a previous recommendation. I need to know what to search for.


----------



## TFrench

Looks like a bt30 taper? Should be able to find dimensions if you search that. I could be wrong though! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyT

This catalogue page might help


----------



## AES

Agree with the others, it looks like a collet adaptor. The one on my pillar drill is B16 and your taper looks a steeper (angle) than that, but what size yours is exactly I dunno sorry. If you measure the taper (either the angle OR the top & bottom diameters versus the length (so that you have the incline) you should be able to look it up - either in Zeuss or on the ME website references (e.g. ME Handbook).

>HTH

AES


----------



## Rhyolith

After a few attempts to flush the head with paraffin in situ, I have decide it has to come off. Theres just too much metal dust filled grease in there to leave. 

I really have no idea how it comes off so have just started taking things apart (hammer) 



R0000007 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


R0000007 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

You may have noticed, I raised the table up really high. This is so if the spindle falls out (at this point I don't really know whats holding it in there) it only has to falls a few inches. 



R0000047 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Also made the mistake of taking this off without something to catch the oil... there was a lot in there! 

I need come C-clip pliers to progress (need that side gearbox off), got those recently so hopefully be moving on with this soon.


----------



## TFrench

Great photos as always! Have you got the manual? Looking at the lathes.co.uk site it looks like it has exploded diagrams, could be a help in getting it to pieces!


----------



## Rhyolith

Finally got some C-clip pliers. The vertical movement gearbox is now removed!



R0000001 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Unfortunately the head still won't come off for some reason... upon a look down a new hole I found at the back of the head, it appears the spindle (which the cutters mount in) must be removed for the head to come off, as it passes through both the main casting and that of the head.

Trouble is I cannot see how it can come off, its too big both ends to slide out... its like one of those damn mechanical puzzles!


----------



## Rhyolith

Found these on Lathes.co.uk, looks to me like part of the body of the head might come out to allow the spindle to be removed. 



Lathes.co.uk by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Lathes.co.uk by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Will have to take another look see if I can see how they come out.


----------



## delaney001

Fair play to you, that is a mammoth operation your undertaking. Though there isnt a huge amount of chatter on this thread, just wanted to say thanks for documenting the process. Hope you continue with the updates.


----------



## AES

+1 for the comments above. Looks a great machine and you're documenting the work very well. Very interesting. "Keep it up" (as the actress said to the bishop)!


----------



## DTR

+2, I'm following your progress with interest but I don't have anything useful to say. Keep up the good work


----------



## Rhyolith

Well, I think its more or less finished! It only took half a year.



Bradford Milling Machine by Rhyolith, on Flickr



Henry Milne Mill by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Just need to work out the last few bits of lubrication. Such as where those oil feeders on the back go and what to lube the roller bearing with (NUTO 32 seems to thin, just pores out the bottom after a while). 

Also gotta confirm what fitting this is. Took some measurements now so hopefully that means someone can tell me for sure: 



R0000004 by Rhyolith, on Flickr
top (above taper) is 1" or 25.5mm in diameter and 17mm high
the indent at the top of the taper is 28.5mm in diameter and 7mm high
bottom of the taper is 44mm
the taper is 70mm long

I would like to get a collet attachment to fit the above for smaller bits, but the ones on Axminster seem very expensive. Anywhere else i should look? (will look on eBay regardless).


----------



## galleywood

Good looking job done by you.


----------



## TFrench

I'm going to say its a 40 taper - lathes.co.uk says some were fitted with that, and the measurements seem to add up on here:
www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/Tapers.html (look up nmtb 40, looks like your one)

This is the kind of collet chuck we have on our machine that I showed you:
ebay


----------



## Rhyolith

The collets and chucks seem quite expensive in general. Is it worth waiting for one to come along cheaper or are they all going to be around £50 (thats just the chuck)?


----------



## TFrench

In my experience metalworking gear tends to be more expensive as you can still put it straight back to work and earn money with it.
This one is a lot cheaper and comes with a couple of collets. Keep an eye on a few and see what they go for before you commit to buying one.


----------



## DTR

Those prices sound about right. I recently bought an entry-level ER32 collet chuck with collets for the Myford. That set me back about £140.


----------



## Rhyolith

You how I said it was finished... I just worked out how to get the head off :roll: 

Turns out alls was needed was a crow bar to get this gear off, something I'd been unwilling to try in case it simply was not meant to come. In the end I figured that top assembly must come off, and that meant so must that gear. 



R0000017 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

With that all the top assemble could be removed revealing what I have been waning to see for the last month, something i could unscrew to get the spindle out! 



R0000017 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Took a bit of faffing around to get a big spanner on that nut, my 1900 billings turned out to be the only thing that would reach. 

So with that the spindle came out finally!! 



R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Which means the whole head could also come. 



R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

You can clearly see here why i wanted to get in here now, so glad i have... the amount of dirt! 



R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Also found out where the oil feeder on the top goes.



R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

So I have clean everything with paraffin and a high pressure hose, so everything looks much more usable now. 



R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

I have found that part of the seal for the roller bearings is missing, anyone know where i can get something to replace these?



R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr



R0000005 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Chip

Did you ever work out where to get that seal?

I have this very Milling machne, I need to work out why the quill is quite heavy and seems to fall under its own weight


----------

